
If you're autistic, once you hit 18 you are tossed out with the trash - rahuldottech
https://www.reddit.com/r/TrueOffMyChest/comments/drg2pj/if_youre_autistic_once_you_hit_18_you_are_tossed/
======
mips_avatar
I was diagnosed with Aspberger's syndrome as a child (I know it's called
autism spectrum disorder, but I don't like that name). My school district had
pretty rigorous special education programs for learning social skills and
such. Most people wouldn't guess I have any issues now but it does bubble up.
I work at Microsoft now, and while I didn't come in through their autism
hiring program I have gotten support. I am encouraged by how much support
Microsoft, and I believe the other tech companies are giving. Honestly, coming
into the company I was a little cynical about the companies diversity
programs, but I feel like the culture is about legitimately trying to help
everyone.

------
papln
Is this an especially-strong problem with autism, or with disability in
general, or people in general?

Children get more social services than adults, for sure.

~~~
rtkwe
It's a problem with anything chronic or long term. The people still have the
problem but their support suddenly disappears because they magically
transition overnight from a child, who in America at least have some marginal
bipartisan support for helping, to an adult, where assistance is much more
fraught and spotty.

------
bytematic
This is sad. I feel like this occurs with ADHD as well. I wonder how many
other "mental" disabilities this happens with

~~~
yunruse
There’s no need to quote mental. The idea that it’s “all in your mind” is
exactly true, except that, arguably, mental health can at times be more
important than physical health. A mentally unhealthy person may be more likely
to make physically unhealthy decisions, intentional or not, whereas a
physically unhealthy person is generally not affected at all as to their
mental health.

Obviously bad physical health can frustrate and depress, but it only changes
reality, and does not directly change our perception of it.

------
LinuxBender
FWIW there are some studies being done by the DoD on children with autism. [1]

There is also some discussion on this by Dr. Rhonda Patrick and Dr. Jed Fahey
on youtube about Isothiocyanates and the related DoD studies on autism. It's 2
hours, sorry I forgot how far in they started discussing this. [2]

[1]
[https://n.neurology.org/content/90/15_Supplement/N1.002](https://n.neurology.org/content/90/15_Supplement/N1.002)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8IjvUVL3tw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8IjvUVL3tw)

------
CM30
Worse still, the resources in schools are (for perhaps obvious reasons) only
aimed at those who autism stops them learning/makes it difficult to learn. If
you're on the spectrum and can do decently well at the curriculum but struggle
socially/with general anxiety/etc, then you're often on your own.

This is the situation I was in at school/college/university. Meanwhile when
you leave education, the same situation applies there too; the organisations
and resources seem to mostly be focused on making sure someone on the spectrum
is employed/not homeless, with zero real thought towards their general
wellbeing.

~~~
madamelic
>If you're on the spectrum and can do decently well at the curriculum but
struggle socially/with general anxiety/etc, then you're often on your own.

Or worse yet, go undetected.

I was out of college before I realized I had been pushing upstream for my
entire school career. My partner had gotten identified and gotten help, it
wasn't easy but much easier.

I had always tested very highly on standardized tests but was a horrible
student. My mom would tie me to chairs, my teachers would verbally abuse me,
all of it. Not to mention the social issues I had.

It's a relief to know now, but it leaves me wondering how differently my life
would've turned out had someone thought to test and accommodate. Even now I am
just kind of not really sure what to do with the knowledge, beyond not guilt-
tripping myself for being more "normal".

------
Digory
This is apparently written from the UK perspective. It's heartbreaking that
anyone feels this way, but I don't have any experience with the UK's system to
know if maybe they're missing something.

In the US, my sense is that there are more formal educational resources for
adults on the spectrum.[0] That's not to minimize the gaps in the system, but
to say there are communities interested in helping adults with autism.

[0]
[http://collegeautismspectrum.com/collegeprograms/](http://collegeautismspectrum.com/collegeprograms/)

~~~
shaftway
Note: This is what I've gleaned from my spouse, who runs an autism behavioral
services company, so sorry if there are errors.

There are always gaps in the system. No matter what your issue, and no matter
what the system.

That being said, once you're identified and diagnosed in the US, insurance is
required to cover behavior analysis services until later than 18. But I'm not
aware of any systemic services once you're in your late 20's, unless you're on
the severe end of the spectrum.

The goal of those services isn't to "fix" or "cure" anything, as there's not a
known fix or cure. Their goal is to help you with your goals. Often these
include social interactions with peers to try to help you lead a life
integrated with the rest of society. Sometimes it's academic (the goal is
usually to have the students included in a general-education class).

But the real issue is the lack of available care. It's generally a very
difficult field to work in, and there aren't enough providers by a long shot.
The fact that insurance covers treatment helps, but it also creates a ton of
demand. Clients who are younger than school-age can generally find services
quickly and easily. But clients that attend school can see waiting lists for
over a year in major metropolitan areas.

And it's difficult to attract people to the field. This is where insurance is
a double-edged sword. By accepting insurance you have a large number of
potential clients, but the rates that insurance pays are so low that it's
difficult to attract quality staff. Think on the order of $15 / hr for the
primary employees that the client will interact with. And it's not an easy
job. My spouse ended up with major surgery that was likely the result of a
client who grabbed my spouse by the hair and threw my spouse to the ground.
It's hard to attract quality staff who will take that kind of risk for that
kind of pay.

My spouse routinely hires high-school graduates and pays for training in the
field, because it's the only way to fill those roles. Only to see the staff
member leave after 3 months for another agency where they can get $2/hr more
because they're already "experienced".

------
TheEndless
my cousin has autism that will require lifelong care, and his parents have
passed. He turns 18 soon, and the plan for now is to keep him in school with
the "no child left behind" rule as long as possible.

------
rolfmaoe
People with mental sickness live in social homes called "Apna Ghar", there
you've a big family and you share meals together and do all chores.

In India they live far better, I suggest anyone with mental disability to join
these social homes.

And these run with help of charity donations.

Funny, that people have this bad condition in developed countries when in
India they've it far better, they don't have to worry about anything.

